

Put Your Inbox in the Upstairs Bathroom - jstorimer
http://jstorimer.com/2012/03/22/put-your-inbox-in-the-upstairs-bathroom.html

======
178
for this kind of setup i would recommend alpine over mutt
<[http://www.washington.edu/alpine>](http://www.washington.edu/alpine>);

